# Hello from Missouri



## jimmye (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm a newbie and just about to get a couple of nucs. Looking forward to learning beekeeping.


----------



## Marti (Jun 29, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jimmy!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year!


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

Best of luck.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome & good luck!!


----------

